# What is the best XL car?



## lucaaisle (May 23, 2017)

Hi guys
What is the best XL cars for fuel economy.
I'm looking for 2006-2010 XL cars.
I don't wanna buy new car for Uber and Lyft. Because i have a 2014 Honda Accord (110K miles) and i need to change transmassion. 

Please advice.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Get a minivan. Preferably a Toyota or Honda.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Up until this past summer I used a 2007 Honda Odyssey 290000 miles and still a champ. Loved it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Toyota Sienna.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Don’t get a Honda is all I can tell you. Their transmission is a big problem that affects most of their models as well as their Acura lineup.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> Don't get a Honda is all I can tell you. Their transmission is a big problem that affects most of their models as well as their Acura lineup.


I have heard of that for model years before 2004.

I have had:

3 Honda Civics
2 Honda Odysseys
2 Honda Accords

And never had a transmission problem.

Prior to about 2007 well known to have timing belt go around 120,000 miles. To my knowledge, Honda is well beyond those issues but to each their own. I would buy a Honda or Toyota any day over most other manufacturers and I was a Manufacturing Engineer for General Motors for 12 years! Of course back then I had to buy all GM products to park in the parking lot at work! LOL


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I have heard of that for model years before 2004.
> 
> I have had:
> 
> ...


Parking in the back. Yup, that's true. I heard that complaint from family.


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

lucaaisle said:


> Hi guys
> What is the best XL cars for fuel economy.
> I'm looking for 2006-2010 XL cars.
> I don't wanna buy new car for Uber and Lyft. Because i have a 2014 Honda Accord (110K miles) and i need to change transmassion.
> ...


Stop believing in xl or black...see... They will push you to get only Uber pool and Uber x ....
Only 1 % in Uber platform are black car or xl .....you will do big error to buy car over 5k to buy Uber .....they will put you 300 miles daily for 200$ . Taking of the gas the milage maintenance ... How much you will make ....


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Mm cm said:


> Stop believing in xl or black...see... They will push you to get only Uber pool and Uber x ....
> Only 1 % in Uber platform are black car or xl .....you will do big error to buy car over 5k to buy Uber .....they will put you 300 miles daily for 200$ . Taking of the gas the milage maintenance ... How much you will make ....


I drive a18 suburban. When I allow x rides, it does not offer me pool rides. I was concerned about this. I only run x when I need to get somewhere. Note I do have a lot of regulars from my taxi days. I've been doing this for 20 years.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The cheapest piece of crap that fits the vehicle criteria. That would be apply for every platform there is.


----------

